# Substrate for my 720L



## Jona$ (31 Jul 2019)

So we bought a new house and the biggest thing is moving the 720L
As for today it holds many species and more exact 16diffrent pleco l-series.

Allways used sand, and many in the tank like aswell do we so wanna keep it.

Is it wort having any soil in the bottom and ciclidsand on top even do i do pmdd and have jbl kugeln 7 balls.

Its growing good in the tank and show a pic thats 2months old, one is from today, havent groomed etc since moving soon.


----------



## Edvet (31 Jul 2019)

I've used sand in my 400 gallon for over 20 years now, the same sand.


----------



## Jona$ (2 Aug 2019)

I was going for sand again, never had any problem with it beeing to fine.

I was wondering if i should use any soil under first or just going with jbl kugel 7 balls "works great" 

If i should use any soil.. pro and cons?

Afraid when moving around plants later it will blend the sand and soil..making it a mess


----------

